# Every. Single. Time. How does it get everywhere?



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Even with gloves on I always get marking dye everywhere. What's best for getting it off without chewing up my skin?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I quit using the stuff. The mess is just not worth it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware beat me to it - a small miss or overlap is worth it to simply not use dye. It's incredible how far a couple drops will go.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

It's insanity! I might stop using it once I get more used to spraying


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm using it in my trailer sprayer but after I run out of the chemical I will not purchase anymore


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yup same thing happens to me every time! Even with gloves on! Once I get better at spraying I don't plan on using marking dye anymore.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Lol. I only had to read the title to know you were talking about blue dye. Said to myself: "I bet this one is about blue dye" -> clicked title -> and sure enough it was. Yeah i don't like the stuff either. I saw LCN talk about using the 0-0-2 microgreen and that helps to give color to where he sprays.

Is there a better alternative?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

It felt wasteful but after using it once I tossed a full bottle. I could not think of any other use and I know I was not going to use it again. The only time I used it I let time remove the blue and that was about it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love the stuff.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm an amateur, so for me it's super helpful. Plus it helps me to really clean things up when I'm done. In the sprayer you can see exactly where any mixture hasn't been washed. Also, it'll let you know if there are any leaks in your system.

Any dye that I get on my skin is gone within a day. Any spray on concrete is gone in a few days.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

When the bottle is half empty, it is a lot easier to keep from spilling. I premixed my Prodiamine in (2) five gallon buckets this morning. However, the dye went straight into the sprayer after the Prodiamine.

The dye is useful in reminding neighbors what they should be getting from their lawn crew. Spot spraying Poa with Roundup is not an effective weed management plan.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Try some of these wipes. Its crazy how well they work. We use them at the power plant i work at and they're amazing. Remove grease and oil like nothing else.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I can't remember which, but one of these took it right of my hands. Sort of surprised me how well. Must be oil based.

Will confirm upon my next application.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

If you are getting the full gallon of Lazer, do not break the seal completely. Just punch a small crescent shaped hole in the foil. This controls the pour and allows the dye to neatly flow out the container. And when finished, a triple rinse gets all excess dye out of the sprayer.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Planning on maybe using this one next. This at least takes the hassle out of having to use measuring spoons, etc, which are more opportunity for spills.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ORSXR8/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_7?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't measure the dye, just pour a little in. Measuring would definitely quadruple chances of spilling.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

With two acres I find it useful. I use the Lesco brand and just soak my hands in water when I get some on them.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

I won't spray without it. And for me, I've somehow learned to avoid getting it on my hands most of the time, at least for the most part. No gloves. If I had a special method I'd certainly share it, but I don't wanna sound like a complete jerk and say, "Just be extra careful" so I won't Hahaha. The funny thing is, for me, I STILL can't seem to spray evenly. I suppose it's my cheap-o tow behind that might need cleaned or calibrated, I don't know.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> Even with gloves on I always get marking dye everywhere. What's best for getting it off without chewing up my skin?


It's a badge honor. It allows you to assert dominance over the neighbors when they connect your blue hands to your exquisite blue yard. The only thing I use to get it off my hands/back/legs/feet/face is time.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Have you tried WD40 on your hands? I have found it to be very effective in removing paints and adhesives. Just spray a little and rub your hands like you are washing them. Rinse with soap and water


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

kb02gt said:


> Planning on maybe using this one next. This at least takes the hassle out of having to use measuring spoons, etc, which are more opportunity for spills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some blue in a bottle like that and plan to reuse the bottle with the green I just bought. Only issue with that is the first measurement is easy to see but the second squeeze is impossible because the dye coats the inside of the measuring area. I just squeeze it till I can see it near the top. It does cut down on the mess a lot.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Fast Orange Pumice Hand Cleaner


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Stellar P said:


> Fast Orange Pumice Hand Cleaner


That's what I use.


----------



## MidloMillers2012 (May 22, 2018)

Yeah I need to get some rubber boots. Double socks doesn't cut it either...tips of my toes are blue right now.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> kb02gt said:
> 
> 
> > Planning on maybe using this one next. This at least takes the hassle out of having to use measuring spoons, etc, which are more opportunity for spills.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah i can see where that would be an issue. 1st measurement clear, but 2nd covered with dye would make it hard to see. Especially if i mess up the 1st measurement and have to re-measure on the spot. Hmmmmmmmmm..... thinking.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Finally received this product, and its not terrible if you hold the bottle up to either the sun or a bright light maybe in the garage. You can sort of see the line. However i now have blue dots on my garage floor. My sprayer was dripping and did not realize it. If anyone knows of anything that can get this up, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have pretty much quit using it also, I almost still have a full bottle of the stuff. The only time I really need to use it is when I am spot spraying weeds which nowadays is very rare. It does always seem to get everywhere no matter how careful you are with the stuff. I have found pumice hand cleaner to work pretty well as well as a good degreaser like Super Clean works great when used with a blue 3M scratch pad that really gets the stuff off your hands.

I think it all comes down to how comfortable you are when spraying stuff, the more you do it the more comfortable you will get with your spray pattern. I still think it's a great product for you to learn what right looks like.


----------



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

i have never used the stuff. i don't feel the need but have always wondered if you could use food coloring instead. they seel it at the dollar store. might be worth a try if you feel like you need something.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use blue marker dye a lot. Wear disposable gloves, use shop towels, and mix over cut up cardboard.

It is like playing that old board game "Operation" - pull the bone out without setting off the buzzer.

You have to slow it down, focus on what you're doing, and handle everything with deliberate moves.

And when you get done, and everything is ready to go, accidentally kick the jar and spill it everywhere.

:bd: :nod: :thumbup: :lol:

I use it because it lets me know if I get any chemicals on me. And I can see what I already sprayed.

And I agree - orange pumice hand cleaner will take it right off. Along with some skin, but man up. :bd:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

After the last time I sprayed, I'm going to cut back heavily on it. I've got it down enough now that when I broadcast spray I don't need it. I will use it more when I spot spray.

What it is best for is telling you exactly where you have a leak, if you have one.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

kb02gt said:


> Finally received this product, and its not terrible if you hold the bottle up to either the sun or a bright light maybe in the garage. You can sort of see the line. However i now have blue dots on my garage floor. My sprayer was dripping and did not realize it. If anyone knows of anything that can get this up, i would greatly appreciate it.


maybe acetone?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

My wife paints and does other arts and crafts with dye so she knows about making a mess. Anyway to avoid staining hands she told me to put vaseline on my hands and then put gloves on. I tried it onces and no more stained hands.

To clean the stains hands try a mixture of dish liquid soap and table salt. I keep a bottle under the sink of about 70% dish liquid and 30% table salt. Its works better than just about anything else I have used.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd rather scrub the green off than try to get petroleum jelly off of my hands.&#128080;

I'm going to try that soap and salt


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Spray in the morning dew. Problem solved


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Spray in the morning dew. Problem solved


100% this. You can see where you spray easily. Do the Dew.


----------

